# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  αγορα SCHAUB LORENZ lcd tv

## Nemmesis

παιδια ειμαι στα προθυρα αγορα νεας tv αφου η trinitron μου καπουτ απο οθονη...(κριμα γιατι ηταν ομορφη και ειχε και καλουτσικο ηχο αλλα μαλλον θα την κανω ενυδρειο-ραδιο)
τι λετε για τις SCHAUB LORENZ lcd tv? και γενικα ποιες μαρκες δεν ειναι προβληματικες? δεν λεει να παρω τιβι και μετα απο ενα χρονο να ψαχνωμαι να αλλαζω πυκνωτες στο παλμοτροφοδοτικο... εσεις τα μεγαλα κεφαλια του service ποιες βλεπετε λιγοτερο στους παγκους σας? :Tongue2:

----------


## jimk

lg samsung εχουν καλο service και υποστιρξη,η lg εχει λιγο ποιο φτηνα ανταλλακτικα. sony oxi και τοσο καλο service.μακρια απο philips.οσο για αυτην που λες αμα σου χαλασει δεν νομιζω να βρεις ευκολα service κινεζικη πρεπει να ειναι η τουρκικη

----------


## betacord85

> lg samsung εχουν καλο service και υποστιρξη,η lg εχει λιγο ποιο φτηνα ανταλλακτικα. sony oxi και τοσο καλο service.μακρια απο philips.οσο για αυτην που λες αμα σου χαλασει δεν νομιζω να βρεις ευκολα service κινεζικη πρεπει να ειναι η τουρκικη



δικιο εχει ο συναδελφος ανοιξα μια τις προαλες και εγραφε beko technick.....καταλαβαινεις....χειροτερη απο κινεζικη....ουτe inverter δεν θα βρεις...

----------


## sakis

παναγιωτη  οι τηλεορασεις αυτες δεν εχουν καμμια σχεση με αυτες που γνωριζαμε .... η αληθεια ειναι οτι ο SCHAUB ηταν λιγακι  gey  ....η φουσταρα οπως λεμε στο χωριο μου .....δλδ το γυαλιζε το πομολο ....και ετσι ψοφησε μια και μαμιοταν απο την σφυκια απο  AIDS  

Ο δε LORENZ ηταν ηδη ραμολι λεγεται μαλιστα οτι ηταν κολλητος φιλος του κολοκοτρωνη μια και ειχαν θεαθει να παιζουν ταβλι λιγακι μετα την μαχη στα Δερβενακια ....

Ετσι λοιπον σημερα ο τριτος ξαδελφος του αδελφου της γυναικας του γιου του δευτερου ξαδελφου  του LORENZ εχει τι δικαιωμα του ονοματος οποτε το εδωσε στους τουρκους  οι οποιοι υποσχεθηκαν  αφενος οτι θα μας δωσουν την πολη και αφετερου οτι θα φτιαξουν καλες τηλεορασεις 

ΟΠΩΣ ΟΛΟΙ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΡΗΣΑΝ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ

 REGARDS SAKIS

----------

DGeorge (05-06-17)

----------


## Phatt

Ρε Σακη, αυτο το χιουμορ σου ρε φιλε, πραγματικα με τσακισε στα δυο αυτο το post φιλε να σαι καλα  :Lol:  :Lol: 

Απο την αλλη, προσφατα αγορασα μια LCD SAMSUNG, εχει να πει κανεις καμια κουβεντα για την μαρκα αυτη;

----------


## jimk

phatt καλη ειναι οτι και να σου παθει θα φτιαχτει απλως αμα ειναι εκτος εγγυησης  κατω απο 100 ευρω βλαβη δεν νομιζω να πεσει

----------


## betacord85

> Ρε Σακη, αυτο το χιουμορ σου ρε φιλε, πραγματικα με τσακισε στα δυο αυτο το post φιλε να σαι καλα 
> 
> Απο την αλλη, προσφατα αγορασα μια LCD SAMSUNG, εχει να πει κανεις καμια κουβεντα για την μαρκα αυτη;



αγαπητε φιλε ειλικρινα μου ερχονται συνεχεια με προβλημα στο τροφοδοτικο,καλο καλοκαιρι μπαμπης kv2032me

----------

